

Opower and Efficiency 2.0 sue each other over Layout in Mailers - weeny
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/a-home-energy-battle-in-court-opower-vs-efficiency-2-0/

======
weeny
This is old news now - but I'm really looking forward to when the federal
decision is made, I'm sure it will make for comedy gold.

